# New ICC/ANSI A117.1 code



## sdillow (Sep 22, 2011)

Can anyone give me a little enlightenment on this?  I understand that the DOJ implemented new regulations in 2010, and that 2009 ICC code is now in effect, but it looks like the current ICC/ANSI A117.1 is still the 2003 edition?  I'm looking to upgrade my offices ADA code books and see that the new ICC A117.1 code book is now available, but it still references the 2003 A117.1.  To me, it doesn't make sense to purchase the new book if none of the guidelines have changed outside of what I have in my 2009 IBC.

Can someone help me with this, or let me know what significant changes there are between the two editions?


----------



## Coug Dad (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Are you a DP or AHJ?  The justice department has issued new rules that need to be followed.

http://www.access-board.gov/ada/


----------



## sdillow (Sep 22, 2011)

DP.  Yup, I always tell my clients that there are _codes_ and there are _laws_, and that an interpretation by an AHJ on any issue does not relieve them of an interpretation by a jury.


----------



## Coug Dad (Sep 22, 2011)

Gene B on this board is probably one of the best versed on this board (and in the industry) about DP's application of the accessibility requirements.  You might want to PM him if you have any questions or issues.


----------



## RLGA (Sep 22, 2011)

The 2009 IBC references the 2003 ANSI/ICC A117.1 because the 2009 ANSI was not finalized.  The 2012 IBC does reference the 2009 ANSI/ICC A117.1.

Please note that ANSI/ICC A117.1 is not a code...it is a standard, which becomes part of the code by reference like any other standard referenced by the International Codes.

The 2010 ADA Standards and ANSI/ICC A117.1-2009 are very close, but not identical.  The AHJ can only enforce the what is referenced by the building code, which may or may not be ANSI/ICC A117.1.  Compliance with the ADA, through application of the 2010 ADA Standards, is basically an owner responsibilty, but architects know (or should know) that they must comply with those standards as well, and may be held liable if the owner is sued for noncompliance.


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 22, 2011)

You need to check with the applicable jurisdiction to see what codes they have adopted and what amendments they have made, if any.  Just because a code is published does not mean it has the force of law.

For example, we are under the 2006 IBC which references 2003 ANSI, plus we have the Illinois Accessibility Code.  Our amendment states that the most restrictive provision applies, so you would have to design using all three documents.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 22, 2011)

There are NO ADA code books.

When the latest ADAAG came out The latest edition of ICC/ANSI A117.1 was the 2003

As stated before, you design/build/enforce to the code in effect in that location.

Remember you need to design/build/enforce to the most restrictive code in effect.

You do not need to buy The 2010 ADA STANDARDS FOR ACCESSIBLE DESIGN (ADAAG)

http://www.ada.gov/2010ADAstandards_index.htm

And The DOJ has also compiled guidance on the 2010 Standards on the same link

2009 ICC/ANSI A117.1

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icc/ansi/2009/a117p1/index.htm


----------



## Examiner (Sep 23, 2011)

You have to design with the most restrictive parts of the codes not just one code.  EX: the ICC/ANSI A117.1-2003 has some additional requirements that are not in the Fed's 2010 ADA Standards and vise versa.  Somewhere I think there is a chart listing the differences.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 23, 2011)

Examiner said:
			
		

> Somewhere I think there is a chart listing the differences.


Not current


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 23, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Not current


Mark, is the last comparison you have showing the 2003 A117.1 and the 2010 ADAAG?  I know ICC is working on one for the 2012 IBC which will use the 2009 A117.1 but I don't think it's available yet.

If you scroll down the page on this link, you can download ICC's matrix for the 2009 IBC.

http://www.iccsafe.org/safety/Pages/accessibility-1.aspx


----------



## mark handler (Sep 23, 2011)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> Mark, is the last comparison you have showing the 2003 A117.1 and the 2010 ADAAG?  I know ICC is working on one for the 2012 IBC which will use the 2009 A117.1 but I don't think it's available yet.  If you scroll down the page on this link, you can download ICC's matrix for the 2009 IBC.
> 
> http://www.iccsafe.org/safety/Pages/accessibility-1.aspx


Right,,,,it is Not current


----------

